# Changes in Lifestyle



## rootrp35 (Oct 19, 2011)

Since my wife has gained, there are some little things that have changed that really turn me on. Aside from the fact that she snacks constantly, she's started to rest stuff on her belly when she sits on the couch. Cloths are another thing. She used to wear jeans all the time, now she wears mostly sweats or stretch pants and a tank around the house and dresses for work or going out. And the thing that really gets to me is when she refers to herself as a big or fat girl. She does that the most around her BBW friends. Just wondered if anyone else has had the same experience.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 20, 2011)

The counters in our house are a bit short, like Uhmpaa-Loompaa short, and Crystal uses a rolling desk chair in the kitchen when she's doing some things, one of my favorite things I noticed is when Crystal is at the kitchen sink in the chair her belly touches the cabinet doors in front of her.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 24, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Since my wife has gained, there are some little things that have changed that really turn me on. Aside from the fact that she snacks constantly, she's started to rest stuff on her belly when she sits on the couch. Cloths are another thing. She used to wear jeans all the time, now she wears mostly sweats or stretch pants and a tank around the house and dresses for work or going out. And the thing that really gets to me is when she refers to herself as a big or fat girl. She does that the most around her BBW friends. Just wondered if anyone else has had the same experience.



I've noticed changes in dress as well. Shoes in particular. I dated one woman who decided heels were done for once she got to certain weight. Eventually she favored anything slip-on over having to lace-up or buckle anything.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Nov 3, 2011)

Since my most recent gain, I've started wearing my panties under my big belly & never try to hold it in anymore. I'm also more open about being a fat or big girl. Why not, I can't hide it.


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 3, 2011)

elroycohen said:


> I've noticed changes in dress as well. Shoes in particular. I dated one woman who decided heels were done for once she got to certain weight. Eventually she favored anything slip-on over having to lace-up or buckle anything.



Yes the same here, I haven't seen her wear high heels in a while. She has gone to mostly slip-ons or house shoes around the house, but still likes to get dressed up wehn she goes out.


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 3, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Since my most recent gain, I've started wearing my panties under my big belly & never try to hold it in anymore. I'm also more open about being a fat or big girl. Why not, I can't hide it.



I have noticed that in her too, as specially since she decided to gain. Instead of trying to hide it with from fitters and such, she lets her belly hang out now. She is also more open about her size, as specially around her larger friends. I have heard her refer to herself as a big girl or real woman. That just gets to me for some reason. For one, knowing that she has confidence in herself now, when that has been a struggle in the past, makes me happy for her and turns me on at the same time. Thank you for your insight.


----------



## rootrp35 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. There are plenty of other things that we've experienced in this journey that have been great, maybe I will about address them in another thread sometime. I started this thread about lifestyle changes, so I will stick with that here. I hope to see plenty more comments. Only the best to all of you.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 8, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Since my wife has gained, there are some little things that have changed that really turn me on. Aside from the fact that she snacks constantly, she's started to rest stuff on her belly when she sits on the couch. Cloths are another thing. She used to wear jeans all the time, now she wears mostly sweats or stretch pants and a tank around the house and dresses for work or going out. And the thing that really gets to me is when she refers to herself as a big or fat girl. She does that the most around her BBW friends. Just wondered if anyone else has had the same experience.



I've started snacking most of the time too. Jeans are starting to become a problem too. They try to slide off if I move around too much or do a lot of bending over. I have never called myself a fat girl in public or a BBW...I am a Fat Girl!!! and a BBW!!! That feels so liberating


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've started snacking most of the time too. Jeans are starting to become a problem too. They try to slide off if I move around too much or do a lot of bending over. I have never called myself a fat girl in public or a BBW...I am a Fat Girl!!! and a BBW!!! That feels so liberating



You go girl!!!

I think the point at which I started referring to myself as fat, and not in a down-on-myself, fishing for compliments kinda way but just as a perfectly fair description was the same point at which I finally gained to my natural weight and stopped fighting it with stupid diets.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 9, 2011)

ChubbyPuppy said:


> You go girl!!!
> 
> I think the point at which I started referring to myself as fat, and not in a down-on-myself, fishing for compliments kinda way but just as a perfectly fair description was the same point at which I finally gained to my natural weight and stopped fighting it with stupid diets.



It's good to see you learning to lover and accept yourself. *big hugs*


----------



## rootrp35 (Dec 10, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've started snacking most of the time too. Jeans are starting to become a problem too. They try to slide off if I move around too much or do a lot of bending over. I have never called myself a fat girl in public or a BBW...I am a Fat Girl!!! and a BBW!!! That feels so liberating



I would say "you go girl" but someone beat me to it, haha. Always good to feel liberated. My wife loves it! I hope you find happiness as she has. Don't forget to update us on how you are doing and your progress.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> I would say "you go girl" but someone beat me to it, haha. Always good to feel liberated. My wife loves it! I hope you find happiness as she has. Don't forget to update us on how you are doing and your progress.



Oh yes!!, I do love it!! I am happy with myself and I'm doing great! As far as updates go, I have have weighed myself and no real change. But that's how it's been, I'll eat like crazy for a few days, but nothing happens. Then all of a sudden I'm five pounds heavier Maybe it's just me, but as long as the numbers are going up, I'm happy


----------



## rootrp35 (Dec 10, 2011)

Good as long as your happy, that's all that really matters. Happy gaining and most of all enjoy the ride.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 10, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> Good as long as your happy, that's all that really matters. Happy gaining and most of all enjoy the ride.



Thank you so much!! I am enjoying the ride more these days:eat1: I know I'm going to see results soon, my cloths already feel tighter


----------



## LifeTraveller (Dec 11, 2011)

There were so many changes in lifestyle that occurred for my wife over the years. While she was a bbw when we met, she was also on the "short" side, barely 5'1 in height. She had no problems with anything initially, but as time passed and she gained weight. .some things became an annoyance for her. 

First stairs were not prohibitive, but an inconvenience. .thankfully our house had only a basement, so she didn't need to go up and down the stairs a lot. She used the basement basically for the laundry room, so that was no problem. 

Eventually as she passed the 300 pound mark we had to find restaurants with armless chairs. . we would sometimes miss that mark, but usually we could find a way to accommodate her increasing size. We tended to frequent the same places so we knew who did or did not have the best seating arrangement for us.

We moved into a new house, and the first thing I had to do was remove the shower doors. She had grown too large to comfortably use them. I ended up installing a larger tub, since the existing one was an older "smaller" one, but she still preferred the shower curtain to the doors. . 

The lifestyle changes were so very many, especially finding her clothing. .as a rule she would have to "order" them and due to her shorter stature would often have to "alter" them. . One thing I noticed about her clothes. (when she became ill I did all the laundry) she removed the size tags. .she didn't want me to know what size clothing she wore, nor did she ever want me to know how much she actually weighed. . ( she was never comfortable with being fat, and even referred to herself as such ) When I would go with her to the doctor, she'd even have me leave the room when they weighed her. Out of love and respect for her I would.. Although at her heaviest she weighed nearly 550 pounds.

I did make a lot of other minor modifications to our home to make things easier for her, and it was a joy and pleasure to do things for her. . Of course she always let me know how pleased she was with me. . Such are the rewards of having a loving spouse. . Some things as simple as door positioning and which way they open can make a difference. . Whether you are larger or not. . 

She did have an "office" style chair she used to "roll" around the kitchen and dining room. . mostly due to knee issues. . it amazed me how well she could "zoom around" in that chair. . 

Just my "two cents" worth. . Over the years we made lots of changes, and it made life easier for her. . What a wonderful thing to be able to do . .


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

A big change that I have noticed in the last couple of weeks is that I've been waking up in the middle of the night starving. It's actually what I'm doing right now. Cocoa puffs have been my poison of choice lately, after a couple of bowls I'm ready to go back to sleep. It's not a bad thing really, but I would rather get a full nights sleep.


----------



## bobsjers (Dec 12, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I've started snacking most of the time too. Jeans are starting to become a problem too. They try to slide off if I move around too much or do a lot of bending over. I have never called myself a fat girl in public or a BBW...I am a Fat Girl!!! and a BBW!!! That feels so liberating



There is a reason why BBWs wear stretch pants. As you gain, your shape changes from sitting to standing. Jeans can't adapt as well as stretch pants. Not to mention the extra benefit of being able to have your clothes grow with you (to a degree).


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

bobsjers said:


> There is a reason why BBWs wear stretch pants. As you gain, your shape changes from sitting to standing. Jeans can't adapt as well as stretch pants. Not to mention the extra benefit of being able to have your clothes grow with you (to a degree).



My shape has definitely changed in the last few pounds. The stretch pants sound like a good idea. I plan on going cloths shopping this weekend, so that will be something to look into. Thanks for the advice


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm pretty short and weigh 268. The way I'm always hungry and love my large belly I don't see that going down. The last few pounds have led me to do everything to avoid bending over because it's very difficult and somewhat painful. I've started folding my hands across my belly unconsciously. I have no doubt people are assuming I'm pregnant.


----------



## Torithequeen (Mar 13, 2020)

Not even gonna lie, part of me wishes I could be blown up like a balloon too. Having to buy larger clothes makes me feel sexy. The thought of my boyfriend struggling to pleasure me is what makes it worth it for me. I wanna become so big that I have a hard time getting around. God, I know how this must sound...


----------



## John Smith (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Shotha (Mar 14, 2020)

Torithequeen said:


> Not even gonna lie, part of me wishes I could be blown up like a balloon too.



That figures high on my wish list. I want to be a balloon. As for changes in lifestyle, I've finally succumbed to my body's need for slip-on shoes and am trying to schedule a shopping expedition to buy some.


----------



## Tad (Mar 15, 2020)

[QUOTE="Torithequeen, post: 2265155, member: . God, I know how this must sound...
[/QUOTE]
Around here that sounds perfectly normal 

Isn't it nice to have places we can say such things?


----------



## Shotha (Mar 15, 2020)

And I forgot. I'm wearing braces (suspenders) more these, as belts with my size and shape tend more and more often to let my pants fall down.


----------



## extra_m13 (Mar 17, 2020)

i have seen some of that in my lady. she has gained half her initial weight in the last couple of years and some thing have changed. (a lot for the better) clothes dont fit but she has hold to them as if someday time will go back. she has made some effort to get back in shape by exercising but being so out of shape , she hurts and aches the next day so she quits. that is quite hot to be honest. i guess that refers to lifestyle changes.


----------



## jakemcduck (Mar 17, 2020)

Pants are becoming a problem. I've never like them and wear shorts as often as possible. But now it's like if they don't have elastic waistbands I'm forever pulling them up. I'd wear suspenders but I don't want to look like I'm wearing lederhosen. I've kept the same shape for a long time but now I'm just getting round.


----------

